# Say A Merry Xmas with a Gif



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I thought it would be nice if we could wish a MERRY CHRISTMAS with an Animated Gif or2



















Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't argue with that!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

hello and a merry christmas gif to you to!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas All


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dave
Your signature has gone?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

BAH 










Johnny F


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Dave
> Your signature has gone?


It might come back, but it really was too big. Difficult to offer a serious comment with that lot underneath.

Will have a go this afternoon - too bloody cold and miserable to do anything else.

Fixed Lady J's non-flashing lights for her too.










Cheers


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi how do you ad a gif to this page Lin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

lindyloot said:


> Hi how do you ad a gif to this page Lin


Hi Lin

I don't know if this is the approved method, but it works for me. Someone will correct me if there's an easier way!!  

Size your image to the dimensions you want and save somewhere (on your desktop?)

Scroll down from the MHF message box and click on "Add Attachment"

Scroll back down and "Browse" for your image on your desktop and double-click on it (or click on "open")

Now click on "Preview" and it will appear in the message box.

If the image is in a table with other information, *either *click on it and copy the URL as it appears in the browser command line at the top of the screen . . . *or* click the right button on it and get the URL from the "Properties" option. In either case, "Copy" the URL.

You have now finished with "Preview" for a minute, so click the "Back" button of your browser.

Now type in and "Paste" the URL you just copied immediately after it.

Then, immediately after that, type [/img) BUT with a square bracket to close ([i]NOT the round one I just had to use, or it would have tried to show the text as an image[/i])

Use Preview again to check that everything is how you want it, then click on Submit.

Well - you did ask!!! 8O 8O It's a pain in the bum the first time, but after that it becomes quite easy.

Hope I have explained it clearly - not easy like this and trying to keep it reasonably short.

Cheers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lin
Or some times you can link to a sites animated gif (If it is not copyright)
Right click image, down to copy link location. Then click mountains and sun button (above the text box whan you are replying) paste into and press Ok.
It should then show in preview

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Dave
> Your signature has gone?


It's back Steve, for a while at least, and it is a gif so I think maybe it qualifies.  

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Dave, looks good.
What program do you use? I use Jasc Animation shop.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Nice one Dave, looks good.
> What program do you use? I use Jasc Animation shop.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Thanks. A bit ordinary but the sentiment is genuine.   (_And a bit too wide for the screen I just noticed. Will fix that before one of the Mods has a shot at me.)   _  Fixed before I got flamed - phew! 

I usually use Macromedia (now Adobe) :evil: Fireworks. It's not at all automated, but gives more control which I prefer.

If I want something special I persuade Sian to do it for me on PSP or Photoshop, as she is both an artist and a trainer for these programs. The costs are usually prohibitive though!

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If I can do this, then it must be Christmas! Sacre bleu!! It works.

*Merry Christmas everyone*


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Couldn't get the link shortcut to use with the "image path" button, so we have attached from "my pictures".

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well my giraffe has got into the Christmas spirit, he's a gif (but don't tell him, he thinks he's real 8) ) does this count 










MHS...Rob ps. thanks to Spykal for helping me :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*CHRISTMAS GREETINGS *​


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

And a very merry Christmas from me:









And a little pressie for the boys too:









Have a good one.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Found this and thought it funny ( my sense of humor ) Merry Christmas one and all Rich


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

And this ones from me Seasons greetings everyone Lin Thanks for the help Zebadee


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Don't know if this works.

CAN ANYONE MAKE THEM FLASH


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Try this one


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Brilliant SandJ!!!

This has to be the best yet. We might have to have a vote at the end of this thread to see who wins the mince pie?

Cheers

P.S. I got a good one last year but dare not post it here as it's too rude.
_I'll put it in "Jokes and Trivia" . . . just on the off-chance that someone on this forum has a mucky mind! :roll: _


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave

How about



















One for animal lovers










More to come later


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I expect most folk have seen this, but it's hilarious if you haven't. Suitably seasonal I think.

 >>Here<< 

Cheers!! :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

I liked that last PPT one ...

Here is my submission .... all say aah innit nice!

A Happy Christmas Song <<<

Mike


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dave, Mike :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

How about

>>Rock it baby<<

And

Rudolph


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

This one is brilliant

>>Here<<

And this

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I could go on

>>Here<<

>>Here<<

>>Here<<

Far too many to list

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Some good ones there Steve. I particularly like the last one, the "Funny Deer" as it reminds me of the singing horses. No doubt you have seen them, and aren't they just brilliant!

Cheer (Christmas . . . that is!)


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Very NAUGHTY do not click on link if easily Offended.

   http://fknblazed.com/movies/snow.htm


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

How about

>>Here<<

>>Boring<<

>>Here<<

<<Here<<

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Animations that don't animate!!*

A hint for those who may not be aware.

Occasionally someone posts an animated gif which does not animate, like Spaceflower's (above) which doesn't work on this computer.

If you double-click on the image it will launch it in your own browser in full and glorious agitation. (Not sure about Macs or non-IE browsers though.)







This one is not animated - maybe just as well!   

Cheers


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee 

Love that one.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Animations that don't animate!!*



Zebedee said:


> A hint for those who may not be aware.
> 
> Occasionally someone posts an animated gif which does not animate, like Spaceflower's (above) which doesn't work on this computer.
> 
> ...


Does on a mac ok


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Oh OK then, Have a Good one!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Not animated, but my here's my contribution.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We seem to have a small problem ATM that is causing off-topic posts not to appear on the front page. As this is a very "topical" topic I've moved it into "Motorhome Chat" temporarily so it doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Another non-animated one I'm afraid, but quite funny so Steve will probably let me off. :?










Only two more days until we go Mother-in-law bothering. Hey ho . . . . happy daze.

Cheers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Your Sacked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Some great stuff and puts one in the Xmas mood. I particularly liked the ones that I found offensive.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Some great stuff and puts one in the Xmas mood. I particularly liked the ones that I found offensive.


I'll try to offend you again then Pusser - anything to please. 










_(P.S. Steve. Sorry about hijacking this thread with *non*-animated gifs, but it seems a bit pointless to start another one for something so similar, and the humour is often just as good.)_


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> _(P.S. Steve. Sorry about hijacking this thread with *non*-animated gifs, but it seems a bit pointless to start another one for something so similar, and the humour is often just as good.)_


Dave no probs I have changed the title

How about

>>Here<<


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Love the icicles Steve.

I used to suck them as a kid - that could explain a lot!!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Stopp arrssssiiiiii*****nnnngggg about


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Oh and...................................


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Back to the animations, courtesy of Piddlequick and friend.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And since Pusser likes the naughty ones . . . . specially for you mate.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> And since Pusser likes the naughty ones . . . . specially for you mate.


I'm surprised they allowed a photographer into Walls 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's another one Pusser.










Cheers


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

:big15: What's all this going to do to Nukes bandwidth bill ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

davesport said:


> What's all this going to do to Nukes bandwidth bill ?


No problem. He's got plenty of brass.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zeb,

Another hard day at the office then? 

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Zeb,
> 
> Another hard day at the office then?
> 
> Dougie.


Yep. Reckon I must work nearly as hard as you Dougie. 

Have a great Christmas - off to annoy the mother-in-law tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Yep. Reckon I must work nearly as hard as you Dougie.


I reckon you do for now. Just wait till I go back to work though.

Dougie.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Another

>>Here<<

>>Here<<

The one below, I thought...............would this go here? 

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought this was splendid, yet comical.

http://badaboo.free.fr/merryxmas.swf 

http://badaboo.free.fr/merryxmas.swf ..........now clickable.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> I thought this was splendid, yet comical.


Splendid is the word - it's the best I've seen this year. Nice link.

Dougie.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

A weird one

>>Here<<

Ok

>>Here<<

Cats?

>>Here<<

Steve


----------

